# Any tips for Katalox?



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Any experiences/tips for Katalox (mexican royal ebony)? Planing, glueing, etc. I ordered some for a chess board project. The other squares will be bird's eye maple. Thanks.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Katalox is oily so be sure to wipe it down with acetone or lacquer thinner before gluing up your pieces. It has an interlocked grain that can be difficult to plane without tearout at times. Very dense so take light cuts!


----------

